# La guida Anomala - Cercasi Beta Readers

## xchris

Da un po' avevo in mente di fare questa guida.

Di cosa si tratta?

Guida all'utilizzo di Gentoo.

Spiegazione passo passo di come utilizzare giorno per giorno Gentoo.

Ci saranno esempi pratici e si spiegheranno i vari concetto piano piano quando si rendera' necessario.

La guida sara' rivolti ai novizi di Gentoo (ma non di linux) e a utenti di altre distribuzioni che vogliono vedere effettivamente come opera gentoo.

So che fedeliallalinea ha fatto un ottima raccolta di FAQ ma questa guida e' qualche cosa di diverso.

E' un racconto su gentoo.. come usarla.

Si parte dai concetti base e si arrivera' ai vari tricks (molto + avanti).

Il tono non sara' proprio da guida ufficiale...

La sto scrivendo da un paio di giorni (nei momenti liberi) ed e' in fase primordiale.

Vorrei avere pareri,suggerimenti e correzioni.

Mi farebbe piacere che la leggessero sia gli utenti novizi che quelli advanced in modo tale fa capire:

1 - se sono stato chiaro a sufficienza

2 - se ho scritto boiate

AL momento la prima parte della guida e' in stadio alfa (ma proprio alfa) e non mi sento di renderla pubblica anche perche' ricevo spesso visite da debianitalia.org e non solo (per colpa della guida semplice di Shorewall) e vorrei evitare che fosse indicizzata ora che e' molto alfa. (e ogni tanto a fine giornata scrivo qualche caxxata)

ho creato uno user e pass sul mio sitino apposta per chi la vuole leggere:

user:betareader

pass:cacata

----

EDIT:la guida e' ora accessibile a tutti

Che ne pensate? (umani per favore....ma sinceri)

http://www.xchris.net

EDIT: non ditemi che l'html fa schifo... non e' questo il punto  :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

hmmm a me sembra una buona idea, se è qualcosa in più non fa certo male. gli ho dato un occhiata e ad un inetto come me sembra pure contenutisticamente formativa. a parte il link un pò preoccupante nell'indice "che distruzioni ho visto?"  :Laughing: 

cmq il mio parere è: ottimo lavoro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## funkoolow

mi permetto una nota: io che sono cafone e niubbo non so a cosa corrisponde il termine "profilo" a cui fai riferimento definendo il termine "system" nel paragrafo "concetti base di gentoo". magari puoi definire pure quello  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

grazie mille!!  :Smile: 

vedro di definire il profilo  :Smile: 

ringrazio tophost per avermi  messo down il sito...

errori in htpasswd ???

ommaremma...

EDIT:hanno problemi con php.. non va neppure "hello world"

----------

## Cazzantonio

a me sembra molto carina  :Very Happy: 

Sicuramente da finire e da ricontrollare ma mi sembra che l'ossatura sia ottima  :Wink: 

P.S. mi pareva che l'ultima parte, dove spiegavi nel dettaglio l'emersione dei pacchetti, sia un po' troppo criptica per un utente novizio (o per un non utente)... io farei esempi più generici senza scendere nel dettaglio... magari spiegando l'emersione, le use e l'aggiornamento del sistema, rimandando ad un'appendice successiva il dettaglio su come unmergere correttamente i pacchetti (magari anche su come emergerli correttamente... cosa che non sanno nemmeno molti utenti navigati  :Very Happy:  )

Inoltre anche io spiegherei meglio e prima il significato di system (il fatto che sia davvero l'ossatura minima per un dato profilo), il significato dei profili e soprattutto delle varie arch... mi pare che non sia spiegato o quasi...

----------

## X-Drum

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:hanno problemi con php.. non va neppure "hello world"

 

tophost omg, se ti serve(r) asd, uno spazio web (php+mysql+ecc) a poco prezzo ma decente

allo stesso tempo pm me, che ti giro un link io nn ho mai avuto problemi di questo

tipo e pago una miseria

----------

## xchris

@Cazzantonio:

tieni conto che e' del tutto in versione preliminare  :Smile: 

il punto e' che e' difficile trovare un buon mix tra semplicità e particità.

Questa guida vuole essere per chi non ha mai visto gentoo (magari ha su mandrake) un esempio pratico!! di come si usa.

di sicuro va sistemata e completata (a occhio sono al 15%).

Sul system vedro' di spiegarlo senza andare troppo nel dettaglio.

Grazie ancora  :Smile: 

@X-Drum: a parte oggi non ho mai avuto problemi.(ora e' risolto il problema).Tophost pagato 0 euro... 20 minuti di down mi sembrano accettabili  :Smile: 

(grazie cmq - magari via pm indicami il link che sono cmq curioso)

----------

## Raffo

ora ho un po' da fare, ma prometto che la leggerò, magari nei primi giorni della prossima settimana:wink:

----------

## cloc3

Provo a offrire qualche considerazione:

1. Secondo me, la sezione dedicata ad /etc/make.conf dovrebbe essere separata dai "Concetti Base".

2. La definizione di "USE o USEFLAGS" richiede una definizione estesa, del tipo:

"Per ogni applicazione (pacchetto), Gentoo utilizza direttamente il codice sorgente offerto dagli autori. Generalmente, però, ciascun pacchetto è composto di parti che possono essere arbitrariamente aggiunte o eliminate. Le USEFLAGS permettono di selezionare finemente la selezione di ciascuna componente di ogni pacchetto. Questo è lo strumento più potente di personalizzazione disponibile."

Si potrebbe aggiungere anche qalche esempio sfigato (cucina componibile, guardaroba della Barbie o qualcos'altro peggio  :Sad:  )

3. La frase "Questo gruppo influenza il processo di compilazione." mi sembra debole. Chi non conosce il processo di compilazione ha bisigno di qualcosa di più preciso. Per esempio:

"Le variabili sopra indicate vengono passate al compilatore. Modificandole, si altera il codice binario del pacchetto inviato in compilazione".

----------

## xchris

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Provo a offrire qualche considerazione:
> 
> 1. Secondo me, la sezione dedicata ad /etc/make.conf dovrebbe essere separata dai "Concetti Base".
> 
> 2. La definizione di "USE o USEFLAGS" richiede una definizione estesa, del tipo:
> ...

 

grazie prima di tutto.

sul punto 1 non saprei.. non e' un concetto e hai ragione  :Smile: ... ma e' uno dei punti cardine e sequenzialmente quello mi sembra il suo posto.

Il punto 2 mi sembra ottimo ma eviterei di fare esempi idiot-proof perche' cmq il target e' l'utente nix like.

il punto 3.. si hai ragione,non volevo appesantire.Vedo poi come sistemarlo un po' meglio.

Grazie ancora!

----------

## cloc3

 *xchris wrote:*   

> eviterei di fare esempi idiot-proof perche' cmq il target e' l'utente nix like.

 

Ovviamente. L'esempio idiot va inserito solo se ne viene trovato uno veramente efficacie. non è il mio caso...

 *xchris wrote:*   

> il punto 3.. si hai ragione,non volevo appesantire.Vedo poi come sistemarlo un po' meglio.

 

Non credo che sia possibile rimanere leggeri: il concetto è pesante. Io ho provato a sintetizzare in due periodi. A titolo di esempio.

Semmai, potrebbe essere opportuno allargarsi un po'. Ma alla fine devi decidere tu, perché il lavoro è tuo.

----------

## xchris

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  Ma alla fine devi decidere tu, perché il lavoro è tuo.

 

mi sembra di essere sempre aperto alle critiche e suggerimenti...

altrimenti avrei postato il tutto a lavoro finito  :Smile: 

grazie ancora

----------

## gutter

Hai tutto il mio supporto morale  :Very Happy: 

Io l'ho letta ieri e mi sembra che per ora proceda bene.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Molto carina, avevo in mente anche io di fare una guida su Linux, basandomi su gentoo, prendendo spinto da quella di Daniele Medri "Linux Facile" e dalla bibbia di Daniele Giacomini "Appunti Linux" anche perchè queste distro si basano tutte su Debian e accennano alla gestine degli RPM di Red HAt, comunque ho visto che se ci si guarda in giro Gentoo ha una vastità di materiale del tipo Howto e tips e Trick e sarebbe bello radunarli in una struttura omogenea come un bel manuale diviso in capitoletti tutti da aggiornare eh eh eh ora per esempio sto facendo una ricerca e scrivo sui vari forums internazionali di gentoo per trovare le CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS e LDFLAGS migliori per un sistema abbastanza performante e stabile, e poi appena finita la ricerca con relativa sperimantazione volevo postare una qualche cosa di interessante sull'argomento  :Wink: 

P.S. Io Ho una Suzuku Sv 650 eh eh eh e mi diverto un totale eh eh eh (cenno al tuo VFR)

----------

## cloc3

Ancora sul punto 3. (ultimo tentativo, prometto  :Smile:  )

"Le variabili sopra indicate contengono indicazioni inviate al compilatore nella fase di creazione dei pacchetti binari (cioè del programma eseguibile vero e proprio). Modificandole, si interviene direttamente sul codice macchina."

----------

## xchris

@cloc3: me gusta  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Ottimo.  :Cool: 

Prometto che ci daró una letta anche io... quando risco a trovare il tempo!

----------

## thewally

Bel lavoro  :Very Happy: 

Complimenti  :Exclamation: 

The Wally

----------

## fabius

La mole di documentazione riguardante la Gentoo cresce esponenzialmente!

Continua così  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io non riesco a leggerla  :Crying or Very sad: 

mi da object not fount!

----------

## Hrk

L'iniziativa è lodevole.

Aggiungo il mio contributo...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Caratteristiche di Gentoo
> 
> [...] 
> ...

 

Scala male come dimensione del gestore di pacchetti (du -hs /usr/portage) (senza distfiles, ovviamente)

I pacchetti non hanno un mantainer definito, finiscono in abbandono e nessuno lo sa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Profile
> 
> Un insieme predefinito di impostazioni base quali USEFLAGS,pacchetti di sistema e molto altro.(esistono diversi profili in base all'architettura e al tipo di kernel in uso)
> ...

 

Un insieme predefinito di impostazioni base (tra cui variabili di ambiente, pacchetti fondamentali ed altro). Ne esistono di diversi, in base ad architettura e kernel in uso. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il file /etc/make.conf
> 
> 

 

Nella prima descrizione delle variabili di ambiente del compilatore io cambierei un po' impostazione. Da un lato è fin troppo semplicistica ("vediamo pochi parametri fondamentali" -> il file contiene variabili di ambiente, poi loro contengono parametri da passare ad opportuni programmi, tipo gcc o ldd) dall'altro è troppo addentro ("io uso una configurazione rilassata" -> ma se imparare a riconoscere la giusta combinazione di CFLAGS è una delle cose più complesse per un novizio di Gentoo?).

Io utilizzerei un approccio più "dichiarativo" del tipo: questo è il file di configurazione principale per quello che riguarda il gestore di pacchetti. Tramite quello che vi si scrive dentro, si modifica il processo di compilazione dei pacchetti. La personalizzazione che si può fare arriva a diversi livelli:

-) livello di compilatore (CHOST, CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS) [con esempio debolmente commentato]

-) livello di linker (LDDFLAGS) [buttato lì solo per far vedere al lettore proveniente da distro black-box che esiste qualcosa chiamato linker]

-) livello di feature di pacchetto (USE, ALSA_CARDS, LINGUAS) [commentando solo le use e lasciando al curiosola scoperta di ALSA_CARDS o LINGUAS, o magari rimandando ad un link/spiegazione altrove]

Inoltre eviterei accuratamene di indicare l'uso di "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86" poiché è totalmente deprecato ed è bene che nessuno sia invogliato ad usarlo! Chi vuole pacchetti "instabili" dovrebbe usare /etc/portage/package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> Operazioni basilari con portage

 

Hehehe, ok, buon viaggio in moto.  :Smile: 

A proposito del world, penso che già avessi intenzione di farlo, cmq ti ricordo l'opzione "--oneshot" che evita che un pacchetto (indicato a meno in emerge) sia inserito nel world.

Buon lavoro!

----------

## xchris

grazie per i consigli..vedro' come sistemare.  :Smile: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS non e' deprecato se usato in make.conf.

E' deprecato da linea di comando.

--oneshot lo uso quasi ogni giorno  :Smile: 

Non mancherà di sicuro! grazie cmq per il reminder

@Ic3M4n: molto strano... mi sembra che vada a tutti dal log...

ciao

----------

## luca_linux

Direi fantastica.

Sintetica al punto giusto. :Very Happy: 

Complimenti!

----------

## xchris

benvenuto  :Smile: 

sei nuovo di Gentoo o di linux in genere?

una tua opinione se sei nuovo di Gentoo e' molto significativa  :Smile: 

Grazie mille

ciao

----------

## luca_linux

Si, mi sono appena iscritto.

Uso linux ormai da più di 2 anni e le distro che ho usato sono: Slackware, Debian, Fedora (Core 3) e Ubuntu (Hoary).

Ho sempre sentito parlare di Gentoo molto bene. Così oggi ho detto: "Adesso devo provarla!".

Ho scaricato il live-cd minimal 2005.0 e ho seguito la guida (mi sono letto sia quella in inglese sia quella in italiano: quest'ultima non è aggiornata in tutte le parti riguardanti il kernel (non menziona il 2.6...)).

Alle 20.00 ho finito l'installazione e ho avviato l'emerge di xorg-x11 (che non ancora finisce... :Confused:  (Il pc su cui ho fatto il test è un "vecchio Pentium II"...fra qualche giorno, dopo essermi impratichito un po' di più, la installo sul mio nuovo portatile (affianco a Slackware e a Ubuntu))).

Veniamo a noi: prima di iscrivermi e di installare Gentoo, ho letto mezzo forum e varie guide.

Penso che la tua sia proprio ottima perchè non è prolissa, ma è una via di mezzo tra FAQ e "guida classica". Il vantaggio è che si trova subito quello che si cerca.

Sarà perchè ho ormai 2 anni di esperienza linux alle spalle, ma io l'ho trovata molto chiara ed intuitiva.

Di nuovo complimenti!

----------

## xchris

bhe direi che tu sei il mio target  :Very Happy: 

la guida e' proprio per utenti novizi Gentoo ma con esperienza su Linux.

Nei prossimi giorni vedro' di completare le basi poi passero' piano piano alle finezze e alla risoluzione dei problemi tipici.

Lasciamo perdere la guida ora.

Vedrai che ti troverai bene in questa comunità  :Smile: 

Benvenuto ancora e grazie!!

ciao

----------

## luca_linux

Grazie! Spero di intergrarmi al più presto! :Wink: 

Ciao! :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

[quote="Hrk"]I pacchetti non hanno un mantainer definito, finiscono in abbandono e nessuno lo sa

Secondo me questo è un giudizio su una caratteristica immanente, che potrebbe modificarsi in qualunque momento. E' buono per una rivista, non per una guida.

 *Hrk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre eviterei accuratamene di indicare l'uso di "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86" poiché è totalmente deprecato ed è bene che nessuno sia invogliato ad usarlo! Chi vuole pacchetti "instabili" dovrebbe usare /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> 

 

Su questo sono d'accordo. Ma per un motivo diverso. Secondo me ti imbarchi in una discussione sul significato del tilde, mentre non hai definito chiaramente il senso della variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

Servirebbe proprio un'integrazione nel riquadro concettuale di base, prima delle USEFLAGS, dedicato alle chiavi di marcatura, di questo tipo:

"Chiavi di marcatura"

"Per ogni singolo pacchetto, a differenza di molte altre distribuzioni, Gentoo offre all'utente una scelta ampia tra versioni diverse. Ciò risulta prezioso in diverse situazioni, come, ad esempio, nella selezione del driver più adeguato alla propria scheda grafica. Per gestire la conseguente complessità del portage, i pacchetti sono marcati, all'interno dell'ebuild (variabile KEYWORDS), con una chiave specifica che indica le architetture per le quali il pacchetto è riconosciuto stabile e testato. Esiste anche la possibilità di identificare pacchetti presumibilmente stabili, ma non ancora adeguatamente testati, che è indicata con l'anteposizione di una tilde alla sigla dell'architettura (e.g.  ~x86 ~ppc)"

----------

## Hrk

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Hrk wrote:*   I pacchetti non hanno un mantainer definito, finiscono in abbandono e nessuno lo sa 
> 
> Secondo me questo è un giudizio su una caratteristica immanente, che potrebbe modificarsi in qualunque momento. E' buono per una rivista, non per una guida.
> 
> 

 

Immanente o imminente?

Perché se volevi dire imminente, è almeno un anno che è "imminente", se non prima... è da quando sono passato a Gentoo che ho sentito questo problema e ho letto di questa proposta di soluzione. Questo "potrebbe verificarsi in qualsiasi momento" la sta tirando un po' per le lunghe...  :Neutral: ...

Se volevi dire immanente, ovvero il contrario di trascendente, quindi presente, concreto... io non la vedo mica 'sta caratteristica attualmente...  :Neutral: ...

Ad ogni modo, xChris nella guida aveva elencato i pregi e i difetti, richiedendo commenti. Mi sembra giusto che un lettore interessato al passaggio conosca sia i pro che i contro! Non sarebbe onesto dirgli solo i vantaggi... ogni distribuzione ha i suoi pro e i suoi contro.

----------

## lavish

Grande xchris! Mi sembra proprio un ottimo lavoro! Forse sui "contro" della distribuzione, è da menzionare la necessità di ricorrere a tools esterni per fare certe mansioni...però non è che sia una macro pecca in realtà. Vedi tu, io "la butto lì"  :Wink: 

Complimenti ancora!

----------

## Dhaki

Come inizio é fatta veramente bene  :Very Happy: 

Solo una cosa: negli svantaggi di Gentoo ne aggiungerei un altro: "Provoca dipendenza" (esperienza personale)

----------

## xchris

sul concetto di ACCEPT_KEYWORDS mi sembra corretto menzionarlo in forma breve perche' cmq questa è e deve rimanere una guida pratica. (e spesso alcuni concetti devono essere presi per buoni senza troppe spiegazioni)

Dico questo perche' a mio avviso un utente deve sapere cosa significa impostare questa variabile (e il significato e' abbastanza chiaro) ma senza sapere esattamente tutta la teoria.

Magari in futuro approfondiro' la questione magari assieme ai vari /etc/portage/package.*

Sui pregi e difetti e' corretto elencare i difetti e il fatto che manchi un mantainer ufficiale e' importante.

(soprattutto per un utente debian...)

@lavish: a parte qualche aspetto gia' menzionato (rimozione dei pacchetti) generalemente gia' gentoo offre dei buoni tool.

Eventualmente tiriamo fuori anche altri pro... altrimenti...

vi ringrazio ancora... e continuate cosi  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *Hrk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Immanente o imminente?

 

Imminente sarebbe improprio. Immanente è un po' forte, ma tu hai capito benissimo il mio pensiero, traducendo con gli aggettivi "presente, condreto"  :Smile:  .

Naturalmente ho espresso solo una opinione personale relativa a un argomento che condivido, ma mi sembra più adatto a una recensione esperta che a una guida, per quanto anomala, trattandosi di una questione organizzativa interna.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sul concetto di ACCEPT_KEYWORDS mi sembra corretto menzionarlo in forma breve perche' cmq questa è e deve rimanere una guida pratica. (e spesso alcuni concetti devono essere presi per buoni senza troppe spiegazioni)
> 
> 

 

Va bene, ma Hrk osservava proprio che la tua esposizione è eccessivamente articolata. Invece, a me pare che manchi una descrizione adeguata del concetto di versione. Non so se esistano altre distribuzioni che offrono dieci versioni alternative dello stesso kernel. Per questo va spiegata introducendo una voce apposita tra i concetti base. Se le chiavi di marcatura non vanno bene, bisogna assolutamente trovare una voce alternativa.

----------

## xchris

concordo...

vedro' di adeguare  :Smile: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non funziona ancora bene TopHost...

gli unici 2 problemi avuti in tutto questo tempo...

motivo? hanno finito lo spazio!!! e /tmp e' satura! ma pork

----------

## SilverXXX

Bella, mi sembra adatta a un nuovo utente

----------

## xchris

sto andando avanti nella stesura...

l'ho resa visibile a tutti senza alcuna forma di auth anche se e' in versione preliminare (e non e' ancora terminata)

se qualcuno ha voglia di perdere un po' di tempo....

----------

## Sephirot

salve

scusate se uppo un vecchio post ma non trovo piu' la guida anomala, se vado qui http://www.xchris.net/index.php?page=guidanomala mi ritrovo un impietoso "Project Terminated!", qualcuno sa che fine abbia fatto?

----------

## gutter

Credo che xchris non abbia più intenzione di mantenere la guida.

----------

## Sephirot

che dire, peccato....  :Sad: 

ma non esiste da qualche parte una copia della guida?

----------

## gutter

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma non esiste da qualche parte una copia della guida?

 

Non saprei, potresti comunque chidere a xchris, è una persona molto disponibile.

----------

## xchris

Ciao a tutti...

i contenuti del mio sito sono stati rimossi perche' ormai obsoleti.

Ho perso lo stimolo iniziale di contributo alla comunità per un motivo semplce.

Gentoo e' cresciuta,ma a mio avviso nella direzione sbagliata.

Non sono state sistemati aspetti fondamentali della distribuzione e questo e' male.

Uso sempre gentoo nel bene e nel male ma non mi sento di tenere aggiornata questa guida,

visto che i portage internals sono sempre stati documentati malissimo. 

(e' cambiato qualcosa? io dopo un po' ho perso le speranze)

Tornando alla guida...

trovi una versione molto grezza e con i chars forse sballati qui:

http://www.xchris.net/guida.html

ciao a tutti  :Smile: 

P.S.:Un salutone ai vecchi  :Very Happy:  e ai nuovi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.:Un salutone ai vecchi  e ai nuovi 

 

Un saluto a te xchris, è un piacere risentirti.

----------

## Sephirot

saluti anche da parte mia... e grazie!

----------

## 102376

Ottima guida, me la sono letta quasi tutta, e lo trovata utilissima, 

hei non sapevo quella storia delle dipendenza A B C e del file world, si imparano sempre cose nuove.

----------

## cloc3

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.:Un salutone ai vecchi  e ai nuovi 

 

 :Wink: 

fatti sentire, ci manchi anche come dissidente.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## noice

 *zocram wrote:*   

> Ottima guida, me la sono letta quasi tutta, e lo trovata utilissima

 

quoto  :Wink: 

l'avevo anche linkata sul sito del lug-ischia   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Ho perso lo stimolo iniziale di contributo alla comunità per un motivo semplce.
> 
> Gentoo e' cresciuta,ma a mio avviso nella direzione sbagliata.
> ...

 

Dispiace leggere queste cose, perchè quando ero attivo tu eri un mio punto di riferimento   :Wink: 

Peccato, d'altronde ognuno segue la sua strada   :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## ashlar

penso che anche se non più aggiornata la guida fosse molto utile a coloro che volevano muovere i primi passi in questa distribuzione. Se tu potessi rimettere in piedi l'ultima versione che avevi creato penso che io e con me molti altri utenti te ne sarebbero grati...

----------

## battistis

perchè non fare una semplice REREFENCE CARD come quelle che già esistiono per

Debian:

http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/refcard-it-a4.pdf

Fedora (il mio mousepad   :Very Happy:  ): 

http://tinyurl.com/2x8fhu

Magari partendo dai miei appunti-tomboy (DA RIVEDERE E CORREGGERE):

http://tinyurl.com/2rrfbm

e dal lavoro di xchris

http://www.xchris.net/guida.html

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   
> 
> P.S.:Un salutone ai vecchi  e ai nuovi  
> 
> fatti sentire, ci manchi anche come dissidente.
> ...

 

Quoto.

Peraltro i dissidenti "costruttivi" sono sempre di stimolo... chissà che alla fine non venga fuori qualcosa  :Wink: 

battistis: ovviamente si può fare, il problema (almeno per me) é trovare il tempo  :Sad: 

----------

## Xet

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.:Un salutone ai vecchi  e ai nuovi 

 

un saluto all'utore del 70% dei post che mi hanno aiutato a risolvere mille problemi  :Smile: 

[ot] ti capisco quando dici che è cresciuta nel modo "sbagliato": l'installer ne è la prova  :Sad:  [/ot]

----------

## battistis

[quote="Xet"] *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ot] ti capisco quando dici che ï¿½ cresciuta nel modo "sbagliato": l'installer ne ï¿½ la prova  [/ot]

 

non ho mai provato questo installer, a parte un qualcosa di simile su pentoo

Ã¨ fantastico stabilissimo e veloce rispetto all'installer grafico di ubuntu

perÃ² spero e credo che cmq. si possa ottenere effettuare un installazione di gentoo sia nel metodo classico che con l'installer un po' come succede con ubuntu-live e ubuntu-alternate, vero?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *battistis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho mai provato questo installer, a parte un qualcosa di simile su pentoo
> 
> Ã¨ fantastico stabilissimo e veloce rispetto all'installer grafico di ubuntu
> ...

 

A dir la verità tutti dicono che l'installer di Gentoo fa un pò pena ...

P.S. controlla la codifica dei caratteri, non vedo correttamente le tue accentate ....

----------

## Cristian75

Io non riesco a leggerla  :Sad:  mi da Project Terminated!

----------

## battistis

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A dir la verità tutti dicono che l'installer di Gentoo fa un pò pena ...
> 
> 

 

graficamente spartano ma funzionale come l'installer in ncurses di debian...

puo' essere che nn stiamo parlando dello stesso installer 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. controlla la codifica dei caratteri, non vedo correttamente le tue accentate ....

 

dove come quando la codifica?

nel profilo?

----------

## noice

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Io non riesco a leggerla  mi da Project Terminated!

 

domanda stupida...hai provato a scorrere giu' nella pagina invece di cliccare sul link a sinistra?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cristian75

Mi spiace molto  :Sad:  io ne avevo veramente bisogno di una guida ben fatta...

non avevo letto che xchiris non mantiene piu la guida. 

come dargli torto daltra parte...

io ad esempio sono 3 giorni che provo di far andare una maledetta wireless che con altre distro funziona senza problemi.

sicuramente è colpa mia ma credo che ci sia anche qualcosa che non vada proprio bene...

un saluto alla prossima

----------

